# GAME THREAD: Jazz vs Mav Fri 12/20



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

*GAME THREAD: Jazz vs Mavs Fri 12/20*

Predictions? Keys?

Jazz have been inconsistant. They play poorly for a stretch then they play great and then they return to playing poorly. I think this pattern will continue. The Jazz are about due to break out of the streak of playing poorly. These two teams have developed a rivalry from the playoffs and some incidents of rough play. The Jazz are an improved team over last year. They are playing better defense, shooting the ball better and rebounding better than last year. Malone played well against the Mav in all games last year.
To win the Jazz need to play good defense, limit 3 pointers, limit turnovers, get to the foul line 30-40 times and Malone needs to play well. The Jazz will show up tonight and win a close game 102-95

Your thoughts


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: GAME THREAD: Jazz vs Mavs Fri 12/20*

MAVS win big. Utah just doesnt have the bodies to keep up with the MAVS


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I say the Mavs only squeek this one out because of an injury riddled team

Nash needs to rest his back

Najara is gone

Griffin still has that seperated shoulder

Lafrentz ankle still is aching

Dirks ankle is also hurt

Finley and Nick Van Excellent are the keys to winning this game plus letting everyone get decent rest.


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: GAME THREAD: Jazz vs Mavs Fri 12/20*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> MAVS win big. Utah just doesnt have the bodies to keep up with the MAVS


Why? All games last year were fairly close. Though they are playing better than last year the Mavs are essentially the same team. The Jazz are deeper and better than last year.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Well we lost by a rather large margin. Don nelson was ejected in the third quarter for protesting calls and Donnie was thrown out in the fourth for the same thing. Later Mark Cuban had to be held down by Poeye jones because he was protesting calls. But thats not the real reason they lost. They didnt gey up for the game. Not until the last 5 minutes did theyplay with fire. The only good thing coming out of this is they are learning thirer lessons in the reg. season. At 22-4 they have the luxury of learning a few lessons.


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

this was the most bull**** game ive ever seen i think the jazz bought the refs, those calls were absurd. this happened to the mavs against the nuggets too


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevenash</b>!
> this was the most bull**** game ive ever seen i think the jazz bought the refs, those calls were absurd. this happened to the mavs against the nuggets too


I didn't see the game. I was in and out of the car, driving around so I was only able to listen to the Jazz announcers here and there. It didn't sound like they weren't thrilled with the refereeing either. I heard them on several ocassions comment about how horrible a call that was. I not sure it was as one sided as you say. It just comes down to the refereeing in general is horrible in most every game. The Jazz have had a acouple of games this year where the refereeing was biased against them also.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

The only good thing is all the other teams dropped a game they should have won easuily this week also.

ie Kings and Lakers.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

the mavs played like crap against the jazz. Jazz slowed the pace down and the mavs didn't adjust and didn't hustle. Seemed to be a step behind the slow game pace that night and lost.


----------

